# Dog Trainer in Alvarado Texas



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

I hope it's ok to post this here. I had such a hard time finding this wonderful person to work with Zoe and I wanted to share for those who live in my area.

I had been searching for a 'real' dog trainer for my pup Zoe since I brought her home. I finally found one we've been seeing for a month or so for assessment and personal training. Zoe is fixing to start obedience with this trainer also. I've been to watch a few of her classes with the dogs she trains. 

She has been a God Send for me and I hope to let others know about her if they live in my area. It's really hard to find one other than Pet Smart. 

Zoe suffers with fear aggression and she is now more confident and trust me a lot more than she did at the beginning. 

In October we are hoping for a Canine Good Citizen Ship award. We're working towards that now.

I hope Sylvie will be able to help your dog if you live in this area.

http://topclassk9.com

Dog Training | Obedience Texas | Fort Worth | Burleson | Dallas


----------

